# Grey tops hgh



## Monsta88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey everyone! Heard some good things about grey tops hgh as they are supposed to be pretty close to the old rips..I've been on godtropins lately looking to switch to the greys, anyone have an experience with the greys or a good source or two?


----------



## brazey (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome.... Care to introduce yourself?


----------



## Monsta88 (Jun 30, 2016)

Word, my name is Austin, 28yrs old out of Columbus Ohio been hitting the gym hard since my high school days I've had a few injury set backs lately so looking to start hitting hard again trying to get back into the mix of things..have seen this forum around a few times so thought I would join!


----------



## Riles (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome aboard, take your time, look around, get familiar with the board rules and for sure read and reread the stickies


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes....read the stickes and the rules. The staff and I put a LOT of work and valuable info in them....most any question can be answered if you read them. PM me with questions you can't find answers to.



/V


----------



## 187Infidel (Jul 3, 2016)

Fng's


----------

